# Anyone finding any Anejo Sharks?



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone is finding these for sale, and if you've picked any up. Just kidnda of a bragging thread I guess. I've been lucky enough to get my hands on 8 so far.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

None yet, been calling a few online retailers these past few days with no luck. Hope I can get lucky enough to score a box.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nope, we sold a few boxes to some of our "regulars" and there were none left for me. 

I wanted to squirrel away a 5er but the customers come first!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Nope, we sold a few boxes to some of our "regulars" and there were none left for me.
> 
> I wanted to squirrel away a 5er but the customers come first!


Ha! I am proud of you Andrew, that must have taken a great deal of self control


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

NoShhhSherlock said:


> Ha! I am proud of you Andrew, that must have taken a great deal of self control


Thanks! I only wanted those and some 46s, and I think we're sold out of both! We have 55s (too big for me), and 48 & 49s left, but I only want to use the last two for "worst case scenario" purchases!


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Found a box last week sold em all here in two days. I picked them to share since I know sometimes they're hard to find.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes. Found the last 5 at the B&M.. only bought 2 as i have like 10 left from last year... I somehow missed the FB post by the B&M that they got them in yesterday. Otherwise I would of called and bought a box... They only got 2 boxes of sharks in.

Stay posted as They may be getting more and I will p/u a box to sell on here.. I am gonna check with some other sources tomorrow.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I found a box earlier and sold them all here on PUFF. I was fully expecting to receive two more boxes and they have become scarce quickly. It also seems the Anejos in general are nowhere to be found. Anybody with a different experience? Seeing tons of these?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I did manage to pick up a box of Sharks tonight. I bought a couple extra and smoked one. It was like Christmas :nod:


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Check Corona... I picked up several for $12 each a week or so ago


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Call Federal Cigar. One of the biggest Fuente accounts.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get some sharks. Actually, I'm really lucky because my wife was the one who picked them up at the local B&M. I'm currently over seas in Korea and was not able to do this myself. She called in advance and they wrote her number down and called her when it came in. She went straight to the store and picked it up. I didn't believe it so I asked her to show me over Skype. It was it! She even compared it to my 2010 Anejo Sharks and it was a match! I'm excited and really do thank the big man upstairs for hooking me up with a wife who hooks me up with the AF Anejo Sharks.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh I forgot to add... I read on a different forum from a guy who just smoked one of these. He did not like it and felt it was too mushy. I would highly recommend letting these breath for a month or two before smoking one. On my last years grab, I think I didnt smoke one till around August... So I cannot comment on what an Anejo is like right after shipment, but I wouldn't try it either. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Call Federal Cigar. One of the biggest Fuente accounts.


just called...said they are long gone to all their regulars!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will check with my b&m...they usually get them and I have a 20% off coupon...I would be willing to do a split if they have them....last year they were $10 a stick....


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Made some calls and Tampa SweetHearts is selling an Anejo pack which includes a #77. I picked one up because I've been wanting to try the others for awhile anyways. They also said they should be getting in some 4-packs of the #77 before Xmas so be on the look out.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I will check with my b&m...they usually get them and I have a 20% off coupon...I would be willing to do a split if they have them....last year they were $10 a stick....


I'd be in for that.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

lamontjb said:


> Oh I forgot to add... I read on a different forum from a guy who just smoked one of these. He did not like it and felt it was too mushy.


I would suspect it might have been over humidified. I am not saying it couldn't have happened but I have never had a mushy Shark or Anejo...


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

One of my local B&Ms sent out a e-flyer and on the list of "stuff" in the text they mentioned that they had Wolfmans in stock, and Anejos due to be delivered soon... I walked in the next day about the same time their AF shipment arrived, they hadnt even opened it yet. The guy goes digging in the box and says "Oh, nice, they sent sharks!" I said "2 please" LOL (They had a 2 per customer limit)... I also picked up 6 Wolfman (I want to say wolfmen... LOL  ) It was a good day (expensive, but good  ) 
Lone Star Tobacco, in Houston, if anyone wants to try them (they're probably out by now, they only had one box).


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

Have not found them locally, luckily Hopperb was able to help me out.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Bought a box in NY thinking there were 25 in them. Paid $268. D'oh!


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

ckay said:


> Bought a box in NY thinking there were 25 in them. Paid $268. D'oh!


Not too bad! Only slightly over paid. Most places I hear are selling at $12-$14 a stick.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Vitulla said:


> just called...said they are long gone to all their regulars!


Okay. Let's try some more.
-Tobacco Locker
-Casa de Montecristo/Top Quality
-Tobacco Grove


----------



## Carmack (Oct 9, 2011)

Tampa Humidor . com has Anejo #49 & #60 in stock


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I will check with my b&m...they usually get them and I have a 20% off coupon...I would be willing to do a split if they have them....last year they were $10 a stick....


If you do a split let me know, i'd be in.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Halofan said:


> Not too bad! Only slightly over paid. Most places I hear are selling at $12-$14 a stick.


My intentions were to split the box at $10.72 a stick to guys here and keep 5 for myself. Now at $13.40 a stick, seems like highway robbery!


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

ckay said:


> Bought a box in NY thinking there were 25 in them. Paid $268. D'oh!


Where in NY did you find them? I sniffed around and came up empty


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

ckay said:


> My intentions were to split the box at $10.72 a stick to guys here and keep 5 for myself. Now at $13.40 a stick, seems like highway robbery!


Im in midtown, and would be happy to take some!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Tampa Sweethearts has the anejo sampler for $51.95, you get #46 #48 #49 #55 #77 limit 1 per customer per week


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I got my first 6. I am letting them rest for a few more weeks. I hope to try to pick some more up soon.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Calling Tobacco Locker but from my cell and house number, their phone number is not in service. Tried even their retail locations...They supposedly have 2 boxes in stock, but i can't get through...Oh the price...$16/stick


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have sharks for sale in the WTS section ($14 stick)... Might be able to get another box later in the week.


Would anyone be interested in any of the other sizes? I have a source for boxes and would be willing to do box splits!

Edit: I have sold through the first box.. But acquired a 2nd.. So those are still for sale.


----------



## CigarSnWhiskeY (Sep 6, 2011)

tobacco locker has them on the website for $16 a stick and 2 day shipping is $9!!! i really would like to try one of these but idk if its worth it for that price...or is it??


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Tobacco Locker:
(941) 255-8826

Tell them Charlie sent you. Bill or Lynn will take care of you.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You guy's do know that is about $5 over MSRP that's what I paid for my Opus Sharks.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I was lucky enough to be one of the first ones to call in when Tama Sweethearts sent out their email, and I got a 4-pack, should have gotten two  oh well. I've seen a few sites price gouging them for $25-$35, but nowhere near retail.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> You guy's do know that is about $5 over MSRP that's what I paid for my Opus Sharks.


Oddly enough it is. But B&M's know of the supply and demand on these.. That is why it is one of the cheaper vitolas, Yet it is the most marked up.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Oddly enough it is. But B&M's know of the supply and demand on these.. That is why it is one of the cheaper vitolas, Yet it is the most marked up.


Bastards


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If we don't overpay then they will have to play fair. I don't mind a buck or so over to let them make an extra buck but I won't go over maybe $250/260 a box max. They are just not that much better. Plus as Tony say's a coro can be had for that LOL


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> If we don't overpay then they will have to play fair. I don't mind a buck or so over to let them make an extra buck but I won't go over maybe $250/260 a box max. They are just not that much better. Plus as Tony say's a coro can be had for that LOL


Good point, But how many people want HTF's locally, or don't know how to go online or won't go online?.. Guranteed he won't have problems moving product as the store is located in one of the highest income counties in the US(top 20). The pricing is the main thing I hate about my local B&M the one i frequent the most.. It ticks alot of people off but that B&M charges 1-1.50 higher per stick than the rest of the b&m's around. He is a greedly little Bastage!!! Usually you get a 10% break if you buy a box but the employees said its a "No No" with the anejos per (insert greedy bastage name here).. Only reason i really like that b&m is it is huge, within walking distance of my house, and he has no limits. Most of the other b&m's around have a 2 stick limits on HTF's..

Also pricing on NC is one of the main reasons i have been tending to focus on ISOMS.. The price and twang can't be beat!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> If we don't overpay then they will have to play fair.


While I agree with you on the principle of not overpaying for cigars, the idea that this going to change is hardly the case.

If you (single person) don't buy these, someone else will. Fact is there are few retailers that actually sell Opus or Añejo at MSRP, and most of them wouldn't dare sell them to you by the box. There are a few that do, but it's a few.

Supply and demand is how the market works, which is why Sharks go for $40 on Cigar Bid whenever they see the light of day.

For stuff like Añejo and Opus, it's just a sad fact of this business. While I don't like it when a retailer does this, particularly a retailer that I really like, let's remember, cigar retailers are businesses, they are there to make profits.

It would be a pretty stupid business model in most industries to knowingly charge less than what you know customers would gladly pay.

Dave, you know as well as anyone that being able to get boxes of that stuff takes a lot of work when it comes to making the connections that are needed to get them at MSRP, unfortunately too many don't know. I never will blame any retailer for marking a product up however many times, if a customer, particularly in the world of the internet, is willing to pay the price, to me it's the customer's fault, because it's their responsibility and their choice to purchase the product at that location.

When I buy a cigar from a retailer, I can calculate pretty quickly how much money a retailer makes off of me, could I go buy it at CI, Famous, Holt's, etc cheaper? A lot of times, yes. However, sometimes no, and as such I pay, each and every time. I'm friends with a bunch of retailers and I don't feel like I'm getting ripped off because they are making money off of me, because at the end of the day it is their business, and I chose to shop there. And just like every other place on this planet I shop at, they're just trying to make a buck.

Now, individuals on this forum trying to make a quick buck in the WTS room, that's not something that I look upon with great respect, but at the end of the day, you are using the internet, surely you can figure out roughly how something should cost. Those that try to play the BOTL card and make a quick buck, yeah, that makes me a bit angry.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Charlie I call bullshit I bought thru friends and retailers six boxes of sharks and the most I paid was $260. if we don't look out for each other no one will. The retailer that doubles the MSRP or anywhere nears it will not sell me anything and I let them know that they may make a quick buck off of the sharks I also won't buy the tat P's or any other of the numerous stuff I buy. those that sell fair I buy other stuff from and in the end I think they are the ones that make the most money because they have developed a customer for the long haul.

Anyway at least that's how I look at it I know your friends thru your blog so your take is different than rest of us or me at least, Most of us don't have them sending us coolers full of free stuff we have to buy it. So why I value your opinion and call you a friend on price I disagree strongly. sorry bro just my opinion others may see it differently!

I say don't get taken there will always be cigars just as good or even ISOM's. I will also not recommend those retailers that over price in fact I will actively ask people to not use them retailers out for the quick buck, A good business sells to keep customers for all their product and not just HTF stuff. Now remember I didn't say a buck or two is that bad but much over that is using customers who really want a cigar and will as you say pay to much. Taking advantage of the smoker like that will not get my business!


Again this is just my opinion!

Dave

PS
Charlie I will always blame a retailer for marking a product up past what the manufacturer say's in their pricing agreement with the manufacturer and think we should all complain to Fuentes when we see this! As well as stop buying any product from these retailers.
Again IMHO I should add This is for retailers with accounts with Fuentes and not those that have to buy theirs on the open market.

I will also add I know what I think is right but what Charlie say's is what will always happen, I still have to say my opinion and I will live by it as well. Dammit


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I got some last Saturday at my B & M. $12.00 a stick, I thought that was pretty fair. I picked up 15, thought I'd leave a few for the next guy. The store just put them out before I went in that morning, not a single one was gone yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/302645-anejo-sharks.html


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Charlie I will always blame a retailer for marking a product up past what the manufacturer say's in their pricing agreement with the manufacturer and think we should all complain to Fuentes when we see this! As well as stop buying any product from these retailers.
> Again IMHO I should add This is for retailers with accounts with Fuentes and not those that have to buy theirs on the open market.


Just to be clear on this point, as I think we are actually relative agreement about the larger topic in general, there is no ceiling agreement with the Fuentes, and there rarely is. (If there was a ceiling agreement, Casa Fuente would raise some questions...)

There's only once this year where a manufacturer has set in stone the price a product must be sold at to my knowledge, it's with the Oliva/Studio Tobac LE Culebra. Most other times, there is not one. Furthermore, when there is a pricing agreement, it's mostly a floor agreement, such as with Davidoff.

The reality is, it's just too hard for manufacturer's to police the product and as Dave sort of points out above, in a lot of ways, it would get to be very stupid with some nick nack penalties. Also, remember that local taxes and the way a store deals with taxes also affects their margins A LOT. Another instance, the retailers like Cigars Direct, who presumably buy cigars from other retailers and resell them, make much more profit than most do, even though they might operate at a lower margin, the base price is so much higher that the slight hit on the margin is made up.

If you are in a state like NY, you will never pay (anywhere close) to what you will end up paying in PA.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

I finally got my box of sharks last night at my local B&M. They only got two boxes in this year. The other box they were selling the singles, and I think they were sold out by the end of the night.


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

I grabbed 5 Sharks from Tobacco Locker last night for $16 a piece. They already shipped out and 2 day shipping is free if you spend $75 or more. I checked again this morning and they were out of all the singles. $16 seems like a fair enough value as I can never find them available for less else where. I plan on giving them at least 6 months to rest. Thanks fellow puffers for a list of places to find them. Much appreciated


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Walked in a place by me while I was at lunch. They had an open box of sharks, with a handful left, and I grabbed them. Paid $16 dollars each, which includes NYC taxes. The last few years I have gotten my anejos in florida, not sure if I got ripped off. The owner did let me keep the box, lol...


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

17.25 Here in costa mesa.. kind of steep


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Jason has them for $14 in the WTS section guy's


----------



## itsDan (Aug 25, 2011)

The B&M by me has a box unopened and another with only a couple sold @ $16. He kind of hides them behind the counter and only mentions if people ask. They got lots of rare stuff that seems to just sit.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I managed to stumble on five; even a noob can get lucky!


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

I was one of the lucky buyers--thanks Bill


Hopperb said:


> Found a box last week sold em all here in two days. I picked them to share since I know sometimes they're hard to find.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will repeat since it's on the last page check the WTS section for Jason's cheaper than what you guy's are paying and from a good brother!


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I will repeat since it's on the last page check the WTS section for Jason's cheaper than what you guy's are paying and from a good brother!


I'm too much of a newbie to get into the WTS section. Im looking forward to my 90 day probationary period ending in approximately 80 days.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry Roger I can't do anything about that and won't break the rules but make you a deal if when you can and haven't found any let me know and I will fix you up.


----------



## UpInSmoak (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Smelvis, I appreciate the offer but shouldn't need to take you up on that. Upon the direction of some other puffers they informed me that Tobacco Locker had some available. I jumped on the opportunity and have 5 sharks heading my way. They'll be in my mailbox on Monday. Thanks again for the offer though, very gracious of you.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, I did not know there was a for sale area... going to have to start posting more...


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

One of the shops here has them for 29.99 a pop!


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow, I mean I understand supply and demand and ultimately the market sets the price, but selling them three times the cost is absurd. Good way to age them though. If the price is too high that no one buys them, then all they do is age and get better. Maybe I should sell my sharks for $75 a piece. If you really want the stick I'll sell it, otherwise it will sit in my humidor as intended.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I found some Sharks and Hemingway Between the Lines in my area for $14.00 and $21.00 respectively.


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

Found a half box at my local B&M, picked up 2 10.75 each


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

justbrew77 said:


> Found a half box at my local B&M, picked up 2 10.75 each
> H


Those are not sharks.. They appear to be a 50 perhaps 60


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

justbrew77 said:


> Found a half box at my local B&M, picked up 2 10.75 each


Sharks don't have the s/c sleeve....sorry to burst your bubble, they're still good sticks, just not sharks, think those are #46s


----------



## justbrew77 (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbo1 said:


> Sharks don't have the s/c sleeve....sorry to burst your bubble, they're still good sticks, just not sharks, think those are #46s


Well CRAP! Noob mistake. At least I got the undercrown right, haha.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

justbrew77 said:


> Well CRAP! Noob mistake. At least I got the undercrown right, haha.


If those are #46s, $10.75 is still a pretty decent price from what I have seen. I think you did well on that purchase.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Jason has them for $14 in the WTS section guy's


Word.. I still have 25 sharks left for sale. Funny thing is everyone is having a hard time finding them but nobody is biting. Every time I see someone pay 16+ I gasp.. I mean I paid 14... But of course that was after tax.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> I found some Sharks and Hemingway Between the Lines in my area for $14.00 and $21.00 respectively.


I stopped in a B and M today they had boxes out of sharks and between the lines, 8.75 and 11.95 i believe. I bought a shark and I see I should have bought more.


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

snagstangl said:


> I stopped in a B and M today they had boxes out of sharks and between the lines, 8.75 and 11.95 i believe. I bought a shark and I see I should have bought more.


If any of the between the lines are still available at your next trip I would gladly pay you for a few


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

ill see what I can do, I wont be back there till monday.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

I think i am all set on Sharks for the next year.. just counted 13 in the humi and just scored 16 of them on a private sale @ MSRP. Yes, I am lucky !


----------



## Maverick7232 (Nov 23, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> ill see what I can do, I wont be back there till monday.


Hey snag, let me know also about the sharks.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Local B & M has BTL's at 14.00 each...Also Sharks too. Vitulla, yours are in the bag.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

We've got a box or 2 of them sitting around at the store I work at. We keep them hidden away for those who ask. We sold a box that was aged 3 to 5 years to a gentleman who asked for them last month. Apparently they were pretty amazing, I didn't get one


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

They are definitely harder to come by this year than last. I wonder whether Anejos were part of the fire at Fuente. I was able to buy my yearly box though.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

cw_mi said:


> I think i am all set on Sharks for the next year.. just counted 13 in the humi and just scored 16 of them on a private sale @ MSRP. Yes, I am lucky !


Yes... yes you are!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

smokinpeace said:


> They are definitely harder to come by this year than last. I wonder whether Anejos were part of the fire at Fuente. I was able to buy my yearly box though.


I forgot about the fire.. hmm, I was going to actually try and trade some of mine for some Opus X's but if the Anejo's are going to continually be harder to come by I might just sit on them.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

cw_mi said:


> I forgot about the fire.. hmm, I was going to actually try and trade some of mine for some Opus X's but if the Anejo's are going to continually be harder to come by I might just sit on them.


Opus and Anejo leaf weren't affected. The only short-term change was the ability of the Fuentes to get their cigars to retailers in a timely manner (the missing September Opus shipments come to mind), and I'm guessing that's only because they were more involved with the cleanup than anything else.

Next year's anniversary cigars, though, using extremely aged tobacco, are kaput... And that's what's so sad about this!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

smokinpeace said:


> They are definitely harder to come by this year than last. I wonder whether Anejos were part of the fire at Fuente. I was able to buy my yearly box though.


We still have a bunch of Anejos left from the shipment two weeks ago, and _another_ shipment is coming in Monday. I can help anyone looking for these (outside of Sharks).

If you were referring to the Sharks being hard to come by, that's just demand. The supply is still there!


----------



## rmduane (Jun 3, 2011)

Got 4 on Friday from Atlantic under $13 a stick.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

justbrew77 said:


> Found a half box at my local B&M, picked up 2 10.75 each


Did some measurements. Based on the ratio of the red band to the cedar, I suspect these are #50. The cedar on the #46 is over three times larger than the red band where as the #50 (the shortest of the Anejo's) is slightly smaller than three times. I think its a great size especially since the #50 is a 50 ring.


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Word.. I still have 25 sharks left for sale. Funny thing is everyone is having a hard time finding them but nobody is biting. Every time I see someone pay 16+ I gasp.. I mean I paid 14... But of course that was after tax.


I would love to take some off your hands but I need 100 posts, and I'm not the kind of guy to just post things that have no value. I didnt even know that section existed to be honest.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

lamontjb said:


> Did some measurements. Based on the ratio of the red band to the cedar, I suspect these are #50. The cedar on the #46 is over three times larger than the red band where as the #50 (the shortest of the Anejo's) is slightly smaller than three times. I think its a great size especially since the #50 is a 50 ring.


You can also just measure the overall length. The #50 is 5 1/4 inches long. The #46 is 5 5/8 inches. You can find the sizes for all Fuente vitolas here.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

lamontjb said:


> I would love to take some off your hands but I need 100 posts, and I'm not the kind of guy to just post things that have no value. I didnt even know that section existed to be honest.


Unfortunatly I sold the last of them yesterday.. Sorry bro.

Soon enough you will have access though!

Jason


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Just checked 9.50 each at my local B&M...


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

On friday, I hit up Barclay Rex on 42nd street across from grand central. Got the last 2 short story maduros. Just as I was walking out of the humidor, I see about 5 or 6 boxes of anejos on the floor. The sharks were on top, open, but with the wrapping paper still on them. Took 2 more, not sure if he limits you. Giddy up. About 16 or 17 a stick, but that's seems to be the going rate in nyc area with the stupidly high taxes and the expensive rent prices.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

havanajohn said:


> Just checked 9.50 each at my local B&M...


that's awesome, where in NJ? Thats about the price for a short story in NYC


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Milhouse said:


> that's awesome, where in NJ? Thats about the price for a short story in NYC


 No, it is in Pennsylvania (0%Tax)... they have a much lower tobacco tax than NJ (48%). These are wholesale figures. Go here for a chart of all 50 states : http://fujipub.com/cigartax.html


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> No, it is in Pennsylvania... they have a much lower tobacco tax than NJ.


I though PA had no tobacco tax?

I wish MO and KS had not tobacco tax. I wanna say we are at 8.6%


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> I though PA had no tobacco tax?
> 
> I wish MO and KS had not tobacco tax. I wanna say we are at 8.6%


Check my previous post for the tax rates Jason...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> Go here for a chart of all 50 states : Cigar Tax Rates


Holy crap; I guess I need to apologize to the local liquor store; it's not their fault!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

why does everyone want the shark so badly? Is it because of its rarity? Is it just a different vitola of the same blend/wrapper combo? I'm not big into the chase so I guess it's just not my thing.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> why does everyone want the shark so badly? Is it because of its rarity? Is it just a different vitola of the same blend/wrapper combo? I'm not big into the chase so I guess it's just not my thing.


Part of it is the rarity. The other more important part is that they smoke great & taste great, in my opinion better than the other large-RG Anejos.

Sort of like the Tatuaje Fausto. To me it was just a good cigar, but the Avion is incredible.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> why does everyone want the shark so badly? Is it because of its rarity? Is it just a different vitola of the same blend/wrapper combo? I'm not big into the chase so I guess it's just not my thing.


Great Question...

I second Andrew on the smokes great and tastes great. To me its one of those things I look for every year around the Holidays. It is a specially designed smoke with a story to tell both before, during, and after you smoke it. To be honest with you I hate chasing it and I really don't. I go to a couple of stores and if they have them at a good price I buy them. If they don't then I wait until next year.

To add one more thing, I have never had another Anejo taste the way the Shark does, same blend or not.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I think the Avion v Fausto comparison helps me a lot. While each one has the same list of ingredients, the ratios can really change things. I felt the Avion was much smoother and balanced that the Fausto which I thought was just intensity. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't chase them either. At least one store in my area typically gets a box or two in stock around this time, and I buy a few because they taste great. If I don't get the chance to buy locally it won't kill me. I won't waste my time chasing them down.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> why does everyone want the shark so badly? Is it because of its rarity? Is it just a different vitola of the same blend/wrapper combo? I'm not big into the chase so I guess it's just not my thing.


I believe it is partly due to the rarity and also because of the cool shape that people really love them. I mean they do taste good because they are and anejo. But I like quite a few others that posted in the favorite anejo thread seem to prefer the #46 more based on taste. Of course you will have the guys that say the Shark taste best.. So either is a good choice.. now pick your poison!


----------



## mortopher (Aug 14, 2011)

emersonscigars had 5ers of them this afternoon for $57+ s&h. Not sure how long that'll last. THey had 5ers of the 50 for $50 or $51 too.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Cigar.com has them in stock...34.95/cigar...BUT if you buy 5 or more, they will drop the price to $27...I said no thanks and told them their prices were wayyyy off. She replied back that they had to go through a 3rd party to get these which is why they were more expensive...someones trying to make a few extra bucks...


----------



## GRFG8R (Mar 7, 2011)

KC,
Do you still have Anejo Sharks left?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GRFG8R said:


> KC,
> Do you still have Anejo Sharks left?


Nope all out.. I may try and procure a few tomorrow if another source is not out.. Hitting 2 sources in the am to check out what opus vitolas have landed!

Edit: error 404 Anejo sharks not found locally!

Buuuuuut... I found a sealed box of Opus X sharks!!!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Vitulla said:


> Cigar.com has them in stock...34.95/cigar...BUT if you buy 5 or more, they will drop the price to $27...I said no thanks and told them their prices were wayyyy off. She replied back that they had to go through a 3rd party to get these which is why they were more expensive...someones trying to make a few extra bucks...


They are not an authorized dealer..therefore they buy from dealers and then resell at high prices. Yes it's true.


----------



## GRFG8R (Mar 7, 2011)

Opus X Sharks? You just stumbled over them? :roll: $$ ??


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

GRFG8R said:


> Opus X Sharks? You just stumbled over them? :roll: $$ ??


Cigar Pr0n...  They were something like 17.XX+Tax.. So like 19.XX after tax!

They had 8 different opus vitolas out.. magnum o's included. Then I saw two unopened opus boxes on the counter and turned them around to read what vitola they were. And low and behold i saw Double Corona and Perfection 77 Shark on the bottom box.. I about soiled myself.. Then the guy ask "Can I help you?" My response nope. I found what I was hoping you might have and also looking for. Then he said he couldn't me the whole box.. So I said can we open this puppy up, I wanna buy a few!!!! Then I said i wanted 3.. hmmm maybe 4... nah 3.. Almost seemed hesitant that I almost said I wanted 4... Kinda wanna hit them up again on Friday for a few more!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> why does everyone want the shark so badly? Is it because of its rarity? Is it just a different vitola of the same blend/wrapper combo? I'm not big into the chase so I guess it's just not my thing.


All I know is, I smoked one and it was amazing. Really one of the best smokes I've had the pleasure of enjoying.



mortopher said:


> emersonscigars had 5ers of them this afternoon for $57+ s&h. Not sure how long that'll last. THey had 5ers of the 50 for $50 or $51 too.


Not long apparently. Would have loved to get in on that! 50's are still in stock.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


>


:hail:


----------



## GRFG8R (Mar 7, 2011)

Do you need gas money $$ I'll take 5 if you can get them. You gotta a ****** acct? PM me.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

GRFG8R said:


> Do you need gas money $$ I'll take 5 if you can get them. You gotta a ****** acct? PM me.


Ummm, you may want to get some Trader Feedback and some more posts before asking people to PM *you* to help you out. Swings & roundabouts I know, just trying to give you a polite heads up on the way we roll here.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

nice,.. at 231 a box at Superior


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

szyzk said:


> We still have a bunch of Anejos left from the shipment two weeks ago, and _another_ shipment is coming in Monday. I can help anyone looking for these (outside of Sharks).
> 
> If you were referring to the Sharks being hard to come by, that's just demand. The supply is still there!


Stopped by my B&M this week to pick up a couple of Power Rangers and they hinted at another shipment of Anejo's in the coming days as well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Found a box this weekend at a local shop for $230. I knew it was a pretty good deal, but after reading this thread looks like I got an amazing deal.


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

My lounge keeps getting boxes in. They offered me another box, before they put it out. I said one box was all I could afford this year. They received a total of 7 boxes of Anejo Sharks so far this year. With more on the way. Also just got in a huge shipment of Opus. As of this weekend, they still had singles of Sharks for sale. They are a little pricy compared to what people are paying elsewhere, but California has higher taxes and all, and rent is a bit more than most other places.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Danfish98 said:


> Found a box this weekend at a local shop for $230. I knew it was a pretty good deal, but after reading this thread looks like I got an amazing deal.


That's a HUGE deal. Anything under $10 a stick is incredible, at least for most of us. Especially considering you didn't have to add shipping on that.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's a HUGE deal. Anything under $10 a stick is incredible, at least for most of us. Especially considering you didn't have to add shipping on that.


Only 20 Sharks in a box Ninja. Worked out to 11.50 a stick plus sales tax.


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

$28 for Anejo Shark here at a local B&M in Las Vegas. I can't justify buying it for that price when I know it's being sold cheaper. I might pay it though to give as a gift for my boss.

Anejo 47-50 are about ~$17 at another local B&M.


----------

